

Building Out the SeatGeek Data Pipeline - dallasgutauckis
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/building-out-the-seatgeek-data-pipeline/

======
dpods13
We've been using Redshift + Looker a lot lately at my company and it's been
great. We've also added DynamoDb to our pipeline so that we're about to move
data from DynamoDb -> Redshift -> Looker for running reports and analytics on
NoSQL data

------
willcodeforfoo
I've been interested in these database query frontend services/apps for ahwile
(e.g., Looker, periscope, chartio) but every single one of them has only a
Free Trial and no mention of pricing anywhere on their sites–-which makes me
think its a multi-thousand dollar/month investment.

Is this true? If so, is there anything a little more cost-effective for
running, visualizing, and saving database queries?

~~~
dpods13
Yes, I believe Looker requires an annual contract at multi-thousand dollars a
month. Not sure about the other products you listed and I don't know much
about cheaper alternatives

------
maslam
This is similar to our[1] pipeline. We love Luigi for what it brings to the
table for building ETL pipelines.

[1] Appuri (www.appuri.com)

------
pythondan
Do most people use Redshift for this sort of thing? Is that the best option
out there?

~~~
ajones
By this sort of thing do you mean using it as a data warehouse? That's what
Redshift is branded as and the performance gains are definitely similar to
what the blog outlines.

In my opinion, Redshift is the best data warehouse solution for a team
building a small to medium-sized warehouse. This covers most use cases. For
those building a data warehouse above a petabyte in size, you're going to have
to look at different solutions. Redshift is powerful and relatively cheap
compared to its competitors.

